# Caterpillar Track Loader



## Provo (Feb 21, 2011)

*Caterpillar Track Loader* 




*Cat Logo © 2011 Caterpillar All Rights Reserved* *Derivative Edit Logo*

Original HDR Version


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 21, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## jmark58 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is very sweet!. I hope they are paying you for that. That is definitely worthy of their website.


----------



## KongKurs (Feb 22, 2011)

jmark58 said:


> That is very sweet!. I hope they are paying you for that. That is definitely worthy of their website.


 
+1
I'm not sure about the smoke from the exhaust, though..
Even Caterpillar has to consider having a green image these days 

But the photo is very good! :thumbup:


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

As creative as this image is im gonna have to say i don't like the smoke one bit, i think it completely ruins the image. It screams pollution and on top of that it blocks the A in their name which is not really that practical.


----------



## coyo (Feb 22, 2011)

good job provo,I spent an entire year doing OOB photos,,I would like to see some creativity in the border though and a drop shadow around it would be a nice touch.
And I DO like the smoke,it adds to the realism,


----------



## Provo (Feb 22, 2011)

KongKurs said:


> jmark58 said:
> 
> 
> > That is very sweet!. I hope they are paying you for that. That is definitely worthy of their website.
> ...






Davor said:


> As creative as this image is im gonna have to say i don't like the smoke one bit, i think it completely ruins the image. It screams pollution and on top of that it blocks the A in their name which is not really that practical.




Guys Thanks for looking and commenting I will throw in something to think about there is
nothing green about any type of construction equipment the smoke the grease fuel leaks etc..The machines are  more or less used for development earth moving 
which usually entails building taking away resources. Yes the equipment is used for other situations but you see my point of view. Anyway your comments & opinions are valued thank you both.



coyo said:


> good job provo,I spent an entire year doing OOB photos,,I would like to see some creativity in the border though and a drop shadow around it would be a nice touch.
> And I DO like the smoke,it adds to the realism,


 
Will consider that next time Thanks for looking.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jmark58 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe what you could do with the smoke, is to tone it down a bit and try to make it more like the blur you see when hot exhaust is coming out of a pipe. That way the "A" in CAT won't be covered so much and it won't look like the big dirty polluting monster it really is


----------

